# Where to buy from? Extreme, CNI, Laserglow, Optotronics???



## Drewsky (Aug 31, 2005)

Please help... I have no experience with these DPSS lasers and have seen similar looking devices from many distributors. Extreme Lasers calls it a Lab Pro, while Laserglow calls it a GHL model, CNI calls it a PGL model, and Optotronics calls it a PPL model... Which one is best???? I am excited to get one of these DPSS lasers, but don't want to make a mistake when making the decision as to which one to buy.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## badhorsey (Aug 31, 2005)

I've found Vitalspirit.com to be very good - ultra polite, good communication and fast turnaround. Cheap, too.


----------



## BlueMars (Aug 31, 2005)

I would vouch for Optotronics.com. They're a good company, and Jack (the owner) is a regular on this forum.


----------



## xenophobe (Aug 31, 2005)

Optotronics. Stable product, good prices. Besides, they're already here and in stock I would imagine.


----------



## TheJumman (Aug 31, 2005)

Got mine from Vitalspirit. Very good dealer.


----------



## Drewsky (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you all. I really appreciate the guidance. Thank you so much.

Drew


----------



## LaserFreak (Aug 31, 2005)

Optotronics all the way.


----------



## Drewsky (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds like the consensus is Optotronics! Did people have bad experiences with Laserglow or Extreme??? The price is definitely cheaper with the Optotronics, but I don't mind paying more if it is actually a better product.

For example on Laserglow's web site they claim the following:
"Laserglow's handheld lasers are the most powerful battery-operated lasers on the market. The GHL series is powered by a 1,200mW IR pump diode. The most powerful laser pointers use 300mW or 500mW pump diodes. This means that our handheld laser modules not only have the highest output, but also have the longest life, as they are never run at or above capacity."

Is this true? Does Optotronics use a similar pump diode???


----------



## badhorsey (Sep 1, 2005)

That's interesting. A 1.2w diode? I wonder if they modify the driver circuitry to manage such a beast, and change the crystals to handle that amount of energy.

Where is the cooling?

Where is the love?


----------



## xenophobe (Sep 1, 2005)

Laserglow does have an interesting new unit... the Pyxis... a AA laser pointer, but with all of the safety features necessary? Hmm... that's a new one...


----------



## bootleg2go (Sep 1, 2005)

The PPL form Optotronics is the same 1.2W diode. I've also had a couple of customers say that they had had PGL-III and that the PPL is a better unit and I agree. In fact I sold my PGL-III after I got my 1st shipment of the PPL unit in as I liked them much better. I was out of stock yesterday, but a new shipment is being delivered today.

Jack


----------



## Drewsky (Sep 2, 2005)

Optotronics sounds good.

Out of curiosity, did anyone ever have trouble with Laserglow or Extreme? They seem to have longer warranties than Optotronics.


----------



## bootleg2go (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Drewsky,
I'll give a 6 month warranty as well for anyone who wants to add $300 to the cost and it will still be less expensive as their 150mw PGL-III.

jack


----------



## Clifto (Sep 2, 2005)

...$300!!!?


----------



## bootleg2go (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Clifto,
What I mean by this is that if I were to charge what the other manufacturers charge ($430 more), then I too could warranty for 6 or even 12 months as the added profit would easily offset any charges for a repair during the extended warranty period.

Jack


----------

